

Show HN: Bmc – An app for creating business model canvases - sbussard
http://stephenbussard.com/bmc

======
richardbrevig
Very clean and effective. I personally don't mind having a system store my
information but the whole json download and upload to open the file again is
very creative. Currently I'm using canvanizer.com for their lean canvass (it
allows me to share read-only versions with others). I'm also thinking of
getting something like leanlaunchlab.com or leanmonitor.com to help in keeping
track of my hypothesis testing. Any plans to expand on what you've made so
far?

~~~
sbussard
Thank you! Yeah I want to add this feature
[https://github.com/sbussard/bmc/issues/2](https://github.com/sbussard/bmc/issues/2)
\- I want it to be so helpful that I don't need the book next to me to fill it
out well.

